# Any news on NFL Channel HD?



## Wisegoat (May 22, 2004)

With football season starting, when are we going to get the NFL Channel in HD? You would think that with all of the deals D* has with the NFL we would have it before E*! At the very least, the games themselves had better be on Channel 95. I paid way too much money for the NFL Package and Superfan just so I can watch all of the games in HD. If we get screwed out of the NFL Channel games in HD, I will not be a happy camper. Those of us that paid $350+ for the NFL pack in HD deserve those games as well. I know that they did not state that all games would be in HD, but they did say we would get all of the HD games. How can they claim to be the NFL kings if they E* and Cable customers get HD NFL games that we do not?


----------



## Tivo-Coop (Feb 18, 2006)

During the Preseason, the NFL Network HD Game Broadcasts did pop up on Channel 95. So I would guess that this trend will continue for regular season games.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

it includes EVERY game in HD. ST only includes a few games each week.

At least that is what I was told by D* CS. I am gettign ready to order it.
if ALL games are not HD, I will not order SF.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

gio1269 said:


> it includes EVERY game in HD. ST only includes a few games each week.
> 
> At least that is what I was told by D* CS. I am gettign ready to order it.
> if ALL games are not HD, I will not order SF.


Well not ALL games are even broadcast in HD. CBS still only does 3 games per week so some games simply won't be available in HD. That said NFLST with SF will include all available games in HD from Fox and CBS. You need the HD package to get the ESPN Sunday night game in HD and you need a way to get NBC in HD either via sat or OTA to get the Sunday night games. The NFL network games will be shown in HD on a channel in the 90s to everyone on DirecTV with an HD receiver, I am not sure if you need the HD pack as well.

ETA if you don't have SF you won't get any of the Fox or CBS games in HD except those shown by your local stations or if you have distant HD networks.


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

gio1269 said:


> it includes EVERY game in HD. ST only includes a few games each week.
> 
> At least that is what I was told by D* CS. I am gettign ready to order it.
> if ALL games are not HD, I will not order SF.


Sunday ticket only carries the games shown by FOX and CBS. They do not carry Sunday night or Monday night games. If FOX or CBS carries the game in HD, then Sunday Ticket will have it in HD. Since CBS only does 3 games a week in HD, not all of them will be in HD. I don't know if the games being done by the NFL Network later on are part of the Sunday Ticket package or not, but I'm sure they will be in HD on D* also.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

Tivo-Coop said:


> During the Preseason, the NFL Network HD Game Broadcasts did pop up on Channel 95. So I would guess that this trend will continue for regular season games.


If the "trend" continues, we won't get any HD NFL Net on DirecTV, as they only carried the first week's pre-season games, and then only at odd times. There haven't been any HD NFL Net events on DirecTV since about August 12.

Last season, the NFL Net HD content was not too high a priority with DirecTV, either. The Game of the Week and Six Days to Sunday simulcasts received sporadic coverage on DirecTV HD. Of course, there's no chance DirecTV won't have the live game coverage in HD, but the rest of the NFL Net HD content (whatever is out there) is an open question at this point. There's nothing in the advance guide right now.


----------



## smoking_rubber (Dec 21, 2005)

I too paid $350 for the whole ball of wax. As far as I can tell, I'm screwed the first week out! First off: 49er Fan. . . nuf said? Their first game is supposed to be available from my local FOX affiliate in HD but I can't get their signal OTA. That means it will be blacked out through ST. Uuuugh! So basically I'll get every game available in HD, except the ONLY game I really want to see! None of their preseason games showed up on 95 in HD. I really feel cheated.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> If the "trend" continues, we won't get any HD NFL Net on DirecTV, as they only carried the first week's pre-season games, and then only at odd times. There haven't been any HD NFL Net events on DirecTV since about August 12.


Hard to blame DirecTV on that. I think I saw only one HD event on Comcast that wasn't on DirecTV for the NFL pre-season. As for the times, they were set by the NFL, not by DirecTV. All the HD games were scheduled for 11 am and the middle of the night (and most of them came across as SD on the Comcast HD channel).

I think the NFL messed up on the HD games this preseason big time. The carriers can only carry what they get.


----------



## Wisegoat (May 22, 2004)

With Thanksgiving rapidly approaching, does anyone have anything new on them adding NFL Network HD? Or are we only going to get the game on 95? They better at least give us the games! I have been very disappointed by the HD for Sunday Ticket. I realize D* can only give us what is in HD to begin, but to charge extra is BS! The least they can do is throw us a bone and give us the game in HD!


----------



## strejcek (Mar 15, 2006)

From what I understand, the games on NFL Network this year will be broadcast in HD. I do believe that DTV will be adding NFL Network HD sometime next year when they activate the new satellite they just launched, along with some other National HD channels.


----------



## DVRaholic (Mar 28, 2004)

It has been reported over at DBSTalk that Directv will show the NFL-HD games on channel 95 for all customers.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67628&highlight=NFL-HD+95


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

DVRaholic said:


> It has been reported over at DBSTalk that Directv will show the NFL-HD games on channel 95 for all customers.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67628&highlight=NFL-HD+95


To be fair... that thread at DBSTalk is referencing this article from Philp Swan at TVPredictions

http://www.tvpredictions.com/nflhd101806.htm


----------



## mluntz (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope they don't decide to do those games in mpeg4. If that's the case, everyone with HR10-250's won't be able to get it in HD, correct?


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

mluntz said:


> I hope they don't decide to do those games in mpeg4. If that's the case, everyone with HR10-250's won't be able to get it in HD, correct?


I would be very, very surprised if they were not shown on channel 95 (mpeg2).


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I also would be very very surprised if for this the broadcast it in mpeg4 while all of the other superfan HD NFL games are shown in mpeg2.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

DirecTV has yet to show a single national channel in Mpeg-4. I doubt they would start now, long before most people could be upgraded to Mpeg-4 receivers.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, we have less than a week to go. . .

Does anyone have any new news on NFL Network in HD? 

By the way, I checked the channel 95 schedule, and the schedule jumps from "She's the Man" on Thu 11/23 (4:30 am -6:15 am, MST) to "Blue Jackets @ Flyers" on Fri 11/24 (11:00 am - 5:00 pm, MST). 

Just curious as to whether D* will "hook us up" with some HD from the NFL Network on Turkey day. 

It'd sure be nice!


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

az_double_eagle said:


> Well, we have less than a week to go. . .
> 
> Does anyone have any new news on NFL Network in HD?
> 
> ...


D*'s web site lists the Thanksgiving game on their Sunday ticket sked. as being
on ch.93(not a typo)..don't know about the rest of the NFL net sked. (No you do not need a sub to S/T)


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

ch 93? can we get that with the 3lnb dish or is the 5lnb one needed?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, channel 93? I don't see that as a channel that I can even add to my favorites or what I receive!


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

rifleman69 said:


> Yeah, channel 93? I don't see that as a channel that I can even add to my favorites or what I receive!


Ch. 93 will be a MPEG2 channel....will not need a special dish....the EPG probably
will not list it until 12-24 hours before the event, so you will need to keep track of
it going "live" Ch. 95, the other MPEG2 channel most likely will have other H/D
MPEG programming during the period. The "other" 90's channels as you know are
MPEG4, and thus not available to most of us.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

moonman said:


> Ch. 93 will be a MPEG2 channel....will not need a special dish....the EPG probably
> will not list it until 12-24 hours before the event, so you will need to keep track of
> it going "live" Ch. 95, the other MPEG2 channel most likely will have other H/D
> MPEG programming during the period. The "other" 90's channels as you know are
> MPEG4, and thus not available to most of us.


Well that just plain sucks! I am going to be out of town thru the thanksgiving holiday. Fooey! I guess D* forgot why we have Tivos. I guess I shoulda got a slingbox.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

moonman said:


> Ch. 93 will be a MPEG2 channel....will not need a special dish....the EPG probably
> will not list it until 12-24 hours before the event, so you will need to keep track of
> it going "live" Ch. 95, the other MPEG2 channel most likely will have other H/D
> MPEG programming during the period. The "other" 90's channels as you know are
> MPEG4, and thus not available to most of us.


Thanks moonman, for the 411.

You rock!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

chris_h said:


> Well that just plain sucks! I am going to be out of town thru the thanksgiving holiday. Fooey! I guess D* forgot why we have Tivos. I guess I shoulda got a slingbox.


1. Zipper or Hack it. 
2. Setup Tivowebplus. 
3. Add program from anywhere at anytime! 
4. Eat Turkey and More Pie. 
For complete instructions please visit the Underground


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

D* has announced that ALL the NFL games will be in H/D, however according to this post..
http://www.tvpredictions.com/dtvnfl112006.htm
they will be on channel 95, which is in conflict with the Sunday ticket shed. on the website
which shows all of them on ch. 93....Now I am not sure which is correct...I tend to believe D*'s schedule. http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=1100029


----------



## Big Worms (Apr 3, 2004)

moonman said:


> D* has announced that ALL the NFL games will be in H/D, however according to this post..
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dtvnfl112006.htm
> they will be on channel 95, which is in conflict with the Sunday ticket shed. on the website
> which shows all of them on ch. 93....Now I am not sure which is correct...I tend to believe D*'s schedule. http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=1100029


This is good news. I don't want to see my Broncos in SD.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

Is this for Sunday Ticket people only or will NFL Network in HD be for everyone?


----------



## Big Worms (Apr 3, 2004)

trausch said:


> Is this for Sunday Ticket people only or will NFL Network in HD be for everyone?


The article says for everybody.


----------



## heaphus (Aug 30, 2004)

I would hope it is for everyone, considering that the NFL Network isn't part of ST. Let's just hope that DTV doesn't dream up a NFL Network SuperFan pack. ;-)


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

moonman said:


> D* has announced that ALL the NFL games will be in H/D, however according to this post..
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dtvnfl112006.htm
> they will be on channel 95, which is in conflict with the Sunday ticket shed. on the website
> which shows all of them on ch. 93....Now I am not sure which is correct...I tend to believe D*'s schedule. http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=1100029


The game Thursday is now showing up on channel 95 in my guide.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Perhaps the Thanksgiving game will be on channel 95 & the rest of the sked. will be on
93???? who knows...it's very strange that the channel list would be wrong on D*'s site.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

moonman said:


> ...it's very strange that the channel list would be wrong on D*'s site.


Actually, it isn't. Especially when it comes to the "special events" channel 95.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Nor it is strange for the guide to have bad data on 95.

I'd bank on 95 since 93 has never been used, right?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I checked my Guide data this PM and the game shows up for Thurs. on ch. 95.


----------



## Big Worms (Apr 3, 2004)

bidger said:


> I checked my Guide data this PM and the game shows up for Thurs. on ch. 95.


Same for me.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

From today's SkyReport:
DIRECTV Will Carry HD NFLN Games 
This week DIRECTV said it will carry the NFL Network's 2006 regular season games in high-def starting with the Thanksgiving day broadcast of the match up between Kansas City (6-4) and Denver (7-3). The nation's largest satellite provider said viewers would not need a subscription to its NFL Sunday Ticket to receive the high-def feed. 

Despite the fact that DIRECTV doesn't carry NFL Network HD, company executives said the contests will air on its channel reserved for special HD events - channel 95. 

The NFL Network received the rights to a total of eight games this year, beginning with the AFC West rivalry game this Thursday. As part of the all-football all-the-time channel's "Run Up to the Playoffs," the net will be airing four more Thursday games and three on Saturday nights. 

Games slated for NFL Network's national package are: Ravens vs. Bengals (Nov. 30), Browns vs. Steelers (Dec. 7), 49ers vs. Seahawks (Dec. 14), Cowboys vs. Falcons (Dec. 16), Vikings vs. Packers (Dec. 21), Chiefs vs. Raiders (Dec. 23) and Giants vs. Redskins (Dec. 30). According to the company, these games will be shown on NFL Network HD and the net's non-HD channel.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

bidger said:


> I checked my Guide data this PM and the game shows up for Thurs. on ch. 95.


Just to follow-up, I don't have ST, and the game (Broncos vs. Chiefs) now shows up on the guide on channel 95 starting at 6:00 PM (MST).

Sweet!


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

Catastrophe! I got home at 7PM PST (game started at 5), and saw TiVo wasn't recording anything. TV was on ch. 95, so I hit record & checked out Now Playing. TiVo only recorded first 30 minutes of the game. Then, I went to watch the new stuff I recorded, and saw it only recorded another half-hour of stuff (6:30-7 segment since it recorded the buffer). WTF? 

So twice DTiVo clipped the recording after 30 minutes. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## PhysicalPresence (Jun 24, 2006)

Are you using 6.3a on your Tivo?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Does the recording show "Partial" as the duration or does it actually think the program was scheduled for 30 minutes?

I watched some of the game live and was unimpressed by the picture quality. Besides the lack of sharpness (typical for DTV HD) there was quite a bit of motion artifacting.


----------



## djflux (Nov 5, 2006)

nrc said:


> Does the recording show "Partial" as the duration or does it actually think the program was scheduled for 30 minutes?
> 
> I watched some of the game live and was unimpressed by the picture quality. Besides the lack of sharpness (typical for DTV HD) there was quite a bit of motion artifacting.


If you thought there was lack of sharpness on channel 95, you should have seen the game on the non-HD NFL Network (channel 212). I thought my eyes were going bad. I switched to another channel to make sure that my eyes WEREN'T going bad. They weren't ... it was just the NFL Network.

I saw the same motion artifacts on the HD broadcast as well. I hope they do a little better for this coming Thursday's game. I want to see my Bengals without all those little jaggies


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

There were horrible audio/video sync issues as well...doesn't matter much with a football game but still poor nonetheless...


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

Agreed on the sync issue. It was off by a second or more during the pre-game chit-chat. Just horrible.

I've deleted the recordings now, but TiVo knew the program was 4.5 hours long; on the progress indicator on the display, it showed as the full 4+ hour length, w/ almost all of it blank.


----------



## heaphus (Aug 30, 2004)

I recorded the game, and didn't have any problems with that aspect. The sync issues and motion artifacts sucked, almost as bad as Bryant Gumbel. And, is it official now, is Chris Collinsworth on every NFL related broadcast, on every network?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I did like the fact we didn't have to sit through side line interviews or even much worse guests in the booth! They actually talked about the game and teams I believe the whole game! We didn't hear about shows on ABC or Movie Stars or hear jibber jabber all game.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

I live in the Cincinnati market. Even the the game is sold out, will DTV block ch 95 since our local ch 5 has the game? I feel certain that local ch 5 won't offer the HD on 5-1


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Can't answer that but on my box the game still isn't showing on the guide for 95. Anyone else?


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

nrc said:


> Can't answer that but on my box the game still isn't showing on the guide for 95. Anyone else?


I saw the game in the guide yesterday at one point, then it disappeared again.

Par for the course for channel 95 guide data. I don't understand why it's such a problem for D* to do it correctly.

I'm sure it will re-appear in the guide before game time...at what point before, who knows?


----------

